# Mixing Electric Yellow & Blue with Angelfish?



## thefl1ck (Jul 5, 2009)

Hey im very new to having fish... 
i already have 2 electric yellow, 2electric blue, and 7 swordtails.
they all get along fairly good! 
Although i want to get some angelfish because i absolutely love them!!
but im unsure if they are compatible..
all fish are still babies and very small ;P so is it possible to add angelfish?

thanks all 

EDIT: tank is 200L tank ..


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

ok 53 gallon. No, don't put angels with Mbuna (rock dwelling cichlids form lake Malawi). Even though they are both cichlids, most everything they like is opposite. Mbuna like hard, high pH water, & lots of rocks, angels like soft, low pH, water with lots of plants. Angels are calm fish that startle easily, mbuna are constantly chasing. 

As small fry, they would coexist for a while, but long-term you'd have problems. Most likely stressed out angels. 

This is the #2 cause of MTS (multiple tank syndrome). #1 is fry.


----------



## rrcoolj (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah I agree with EMC7 yellow labs should be kept in a rocky setup with other mbunas. Electric blue could be alot of cichlids so im not sure if those are mbunas or peacocks but either way they will get along with yellow labs. Once they get to about 2 or 3 inches they become real terrors trust me.


----------

